# Turkey Beard



## Mishotgun (Jan 22, 2000)

I'm letting my turkey beard dry and noticed it seems to be fanning out. Is there a way to stop this and have it keep it's rope like shape?
Thanks,


----------



## mark#1 (Mar 11, 2006)

yes' when it is dry you can use hot glue or bond just around ware all the big feathers come together both work great. 

m.esch


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Run a piece of masking tape aroud it while it is still wet.


----------

